# Help with amd cpu?



## IntelGold (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi, Could someone let me know whether to take off all the Smd's attached to the Amd ceramic cpu i have before i start to process them?
Thanks.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 9, 2013)

Run them !


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 10, 2013)

I remove all SMD's from all cpus before running them. I consider the palladium present in them a contaminate to my gold. It is much easier to remove the SMD's and process them separately at a later date, than to mess with removing the Pd from my pregnant gold solutions. I always follow the 'GIGO' axiom: Garbage IN, Garbage Out; and the base metals and Pd in the SMD's is garbage as far as I am concerned. If Pd is not removed from the gold solution before precipitating, it will precipitated with SMB (sodium metabisulfite) along with the gold.

Precipitants Chart

Steve


----------



## IntelGold (Apr 10, 2013)

Cheers Steve, Much Appreciated. Ok i will remove them. Do i need to break the Amd ceramic type into pieces as you would a PP? I guess if you do the chip on top will break and cause no problems? I am saving my smd's for future processing, i only have a few hundred grams at the moment so ill wait till i get at least a kilo or so.
Again thanks.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 10, 2013)

For ceramic K6's I don't crush or break them up, I simply remove the aluminum heat spreader (if present) and the SMD's and process away. The SMD's easily come off with a chisel or a set of wide mouth cutters. Leverage the SMD's against the edge of the cpu die (chisel) or the edge of the cpu housing (wide pliers) and they will pop right off. Do this over a large plastic bag to collect the SMD's.

Steve


----------



## IntelGold (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks again Steve, Ok ill get them started in the next few days. I am expecting another 40 amd cpu in the post to go with the 30 i have already so when they arrive i will get going. Thanks.


----------



## rickzeien (Dec 8, 2017)

lazersteve said:


> For ceramic K6's I don't crush or break them up, I simply remove the aluminum heat spreader (if present) and the SMD's and process away. The SMD's easily come off with a chisel or a set of wide mouth cutters. Leverage the SMD's against the edge of the cpu die (chisel) or the edge of the cpu housing (wide pliers) and they will pop right off. Do this over a large plastic bag to collect the SMD's.
> 
> Steve


Newbie here. Please define SMD. Perhaps a photo. I have been looking over you guys shoulder for awhile. Thanks to everyone for sharing selflessly. Much respect.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 8, 2017)

SMD = Surface Mount Device
Such as MLCC (multi layer ceramic capacitor)
As opposed to axial capacitor or CERDIP ceramic dual inline package IC (integrated circuit)


----------



## rickzeien (Dec 8, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> SMD = Surface Mount Device
> Such as MLCC (multi layer ceramic capacitor)
> As opposed to axial capacitor or CERDIP ceramic dual inline package IC (integrated circuit)


TY much

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Dec 8, 2017)

It's actually far quicker to soak the AMD procs (without the aluminium lids, don't ever do them with the lids) in HCl and the SMDs will drop off.


----------



## rickzeien (Dec 8, 2017)

anachronism said:


> It's actually far quicker to soak the AMD procs (without the aluminium lids, don't ever do them with the lids) in HCl and the SMDs will drop off.


TY. I appreciate the response

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Dec 13, 2017)

rickzeien said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually far quicker to soak the AMD procs (without the aluminium lids, don't ever do them with the lids) in HCl and the SMDs will drop off.
> ...


How about the Pins. Do I need to remove them first? Or process on AR with them on? 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------

